# ما رأيكم بهذه الأسعار؟ ( تفصيل وتركيب أبواب وشبابيك خشبية في مصر)



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عندي شقتين مساحة الواحدة 120 متر مربع
وأحببت تركيب أعمال النجارة
أعني الأبواب والشبابيك 
رحت ورشة تفصيل الأبواب والشبابيك لكن فوجئت بأسعار لم أكن أتوقعها فقلت أسألكم وأتمنى الفائدة
الخشب المستخدم في الأعمال من نوع فنلندي اسمه MRT
فهل هو جيد أم السويدي أجود أم الروسي ؟ 

الأسعار 
باب شقة 100 سم 500 جنيه مصري 
باب غرفة 90 سم 350 جنيه مصري
باب شيش بلكون 120 سم 800 جنيه مصري
شباك 200 سم 800 جنيه مصري
شباك 140 سم 550 جنيه مصري
شباك 100 سم (سلك وزجاج فقط بدون شيش لأنه شباك حمام يطل على المنور) 250 جنيه مصري
حلق 90 * 100 سم به ضلفة سلك واحدة 200 جنيه مصري (حلق فقط وضلفة واحدة  )

الأسعار شاملة عملية التركيب بالشقق لكن المفصلات على حسابي 
ما رأيكم بهذه الأسعار شخصيًا أراها غالية وتسليم الأعمال سيكون بعد شهر ونصف تقريبًا 
علمًا بأني أحتاج من كل نوع عدة قطع 
شكرًا :61:


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (5 يونيو 2010)

نواع الخشب بالشجر ما اعتقد انه بالدوله الا اذا كانت تسميه محليه.
اذا داير تعرف الاسعار شوف سوق الجمله ؟


----------



## engabogabr (6 يونيو 2010)

لا يا اخي منذ يومين فقط سألت انا ووالدي علشان نجيب ابواب للبيت عندنا انا من الزقازيق وسالت اكتر من واحد عندنا وكانت الاسعار ....كما اقول لك بالضبط ولكن ليست شاملة التركيب والخشب من النوع الجيد لاننا دورنا جيدا...
باب شقة 100 سم 370 جنيه مصري 
باب غرفة 90 سم 240 جنيه مصري وجهين لتزانة لان في نوع ابواب وجه لتزانة ووجه كوري دة ب180 جنية ..
باب شيش بلكون 120 سم 400 جنيه مصري
شباك 200 سم........ لا اعرف 
شباك 140 سم 200 جنيه مصري..
وممكن اعرفك عليهم اخي الكريم ...


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرًا
شكرًا مهندس جبر 
حدسي كان في محله هذه الأسعار غالية جدًا 
وإن شاء الله سأبحث عن مكان آخر


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورين


----------



## engabogabr (6 يونيو 2010)

والله يا اخ اسلام انت راجل محترم ونفسي اخدمك............ وهدور لك على تليفونة اما عنوانة فهو ... الشرقية الزقازيق بجوار كوبري الممر ...حوالي 10 محلات واسعارهم تقريبا زي بعض فرق 10 او20او 30 بالكتير وخلي بالك من غير تركيب ..خشب بس ..وخشب جيد


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يونيو 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> والله يا اخ اسلام انت راجل محترم ونفسي اخدمك............ وهدور لك على تليفونة اما عنوانة فهو ... الشرقية الزقازيق بجوار كوبري الممر ...حوالي 10 محلات واسعارهم تقريبا زي بعض فرق 10 او20او 30 بالكتير وخلي بالك من غير تركيب ..خشب بس ..وخشب جيد


جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الكريم 
لكن أنا من طنطا والشرقية بعيدة شوية


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (9 يونيو 2010)

ارجوا ان اوضح نقطة مهمة
الابواب والشبابيك الجاهزة التي تباع بالشرقية (الزقازيق وابوكبير وخلافة ) هي ابواب وشبابيك ذات جودة منخفضة جدا
اما الابواب التي ذكرتها يا مهندس اسلام ( المصنوعة بورش ) هى ابواب عموله وذات جودة عالية ولا يمكن مقارنتها بالابواب السابقة


----------



## م/محمد حكور (9 يونيو 2010)

لا يا حاج فوزى متقولش كده 
أكيد حضرتك بتقول كلام ممكن تكون سمعته من أى حد
الشرقيه فيها أماكن محترمه للأبواب والشبابيك العموله الممتازه

وحتى لو اللى فى الشرقيه جيد واللى البشمهندس اسلام بيتكلم عنه جيد جدا
عمرها ما هتفرق الكلام اللى هو بيقول عليه 200 و 250 جنيه فى الحته الواحده
ليه يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واحنا عندنا فى الشرقيه ورش ممتازه وحاجات جميله

ياريت تتقبل رأيى ودى حقيقه مش مجرد رأى


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 يونيو 2010)

لا تتسرع

شوف مشاركات الأخوة
وقارن ومش هتخسر حاجة

أنا جبت بأسعار أقل من كده 

بس من سنتين


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرًا 
تبادل الخبرات والآراء فعلًا مفيد جدًا جدًا

بالنسبة للأسعار 
شوف هو الباب أبو 500 جنيه عمولة
واحد اشتراه جاهز ويقول إنه إيطالي وجيد جدًا بـ 320 جنيه 
ففعلًا الأمر مريب والفروق كبيرة تستدعي السؤال
النجارة ستكلفني 12500 جنيه وحدها على حسب الأسعار المذكورة في أصل الموضوع !!


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (9 يونيو 2010)

م/محمد حكور قال:


> لا يا حاج فوزى متقولش كده
> أكيد حضرتك بتقول كلام ممكن تكون سمعته من أى حد
> الشرقيه فيها أماكن محترمه للأبواب والشبابيك العموله الممتازه
> 
> ...


شكرا مهندس محمد علي ذوقك وادبك العالي في الحوار 
لكن هذه هي الحقيقه بالنسبه للابواب الجاهزه والمنتشره بصفة واسعة في محافظة الشرقية
اولا هي مصنوعة من خشب بياض ( وهو خسب رخيص وضعيف جدا)
ثانيا سماكة الحلوق والقوائم والرؤس سماكات ضعيفه ولاتزيد عن بوصة ونصف
ثالثا المصنعية سيئه جدا وليس لها اي صلة بالاحترافية
عاوزك تروح ابو كبير علي اول طريق المنسترلي او المسترلي على ما اذكر وشاهد بنفسك الورش التي تغذي مصر بهذة النوعية من اعمال النجارة
اخيرا لا انصح من يبنى بيت العمر او يبنى لغيرة ويريد سمعة طيبة ان يستعمل هذة المنتجات
وهذا لا يعنى عدم وجود لورش نجارة تقدم منتجات عالية الجودة بالشرقية وباحترافية عالية جدا
وهناك فرق

والشكر موصول للمهندس اسلام علي هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## إسلام علي (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرًا ليك يا حاج فوزي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مصطفى سالم محمد (17 أبريل 2011)

يعنى اية لتزانة بالانجليزى للاهمية


----------

